# Is bullnose still going in your area????



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey whats up everyone,just wondering if everyone was still doing bullnose around the nation. Still going strong here in Kansas City


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, but square is more popular.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Vinyl bull is quite popular in Ontario.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Down here in my kneck of the woods I've been doing 99.9% bullnose for many years, one guy gets it then everyone wants it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Vinyl bull is quite popular in Ontario.


wow,another taper from Ontario,was starting to feel alone on here,which part you from mudslingr ?
yes vinyl around here,except they prefer to run90's for the horizontals,and bull running up to it on the up rights,they like that look for some reason ,no pedestals either 
or maybe most the guys suck at doing miters :whistling2:


----------



## Titan Drywall (Feb 16, 2010)

NO, but i bought 120 boxes of it a few weeks ago. I bought it at a auction, and had to get it if i wanted the 300 boxes of paperface. anyone wants to buy it i will ship it to you...make you a deal. Also bought pallets of screws and nails. 150.00 per pallet. They retail for 32-45.00 per box in my area. I think i did well, I bought around 150,000.00 worth of drywall materials for 15,000.00. This was the 2nd drywall yard to go bust in our area.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

It is still quite popular around Phoenix, i like it too.
________
Thai condo


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have never installed it or seen it used in any of the jobs i have ever worked on.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Bullnose is popular here in NC but not so much on tract homes.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> wow,another taper from Ontario,was starting to feel alone on here,which part you from mudslingr ?
> yes vinyl around here,except they prefer to run90's for the horizontals,and bull running up to it on the up rights,they like that look for some reason ,no pedestals either
> or maybe most the guys suck at doing miters :whistling2:


I've been in Thunder Bay for on and off for 17 years. Spent another 12 years taping in Burlington ,Hamilton,Oakville and every other little hick town within 2 hours of there. lol
Some guys do have problems cutting miters on bull but with adapters nowadays you really can't screw up too bad.
I personally like to use the base adapters in most places instead of regular 2-way bull adapters. Very nice look to it.
Vinyl bull is the way to go !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I've been in Thunder Bay for on and off for 17 years. Spent another 12 years taping in Burlington ,Hamilton,Oakville and every other little hick town within 2 hours of there. lol
> Some guys do have problems cutting miters on bull but with adapters nowadays you really can't screw up too bad.
> I personally like to use the base adapters in most places instead of regular 2-way bull adapters. Very nice look to it.
> Vinyl bull is the way to go !


thunderbay,cool,guessing you got more snow than us right now I hate snow:furious:
they (the builders) don't like the adapters here in London,if they do get into doing the archways with bull,they want the mitres done by hand $$$$$$$ which is cool buy me.only adapter your allowed to use is the 3 way universal (where 3 beads meet),they do that 22 degree thing for the base board.....don't make me explain that


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Bullnose is popular here in NC but not so much on tract homes.


tract homes ????whats that???? a home that can be towed buy a tract(or)............a trailer home


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> wow,another taper from Ontario,was starting to feel alone on here,which part you from mudslingr ?
> yes vinyl around here,except they prefer to run90's for the horizontals,and bull running up to it on the up rights,they like that look for some reason ,no pedestals either
> or maybe most the guys suck at doing miters :whistling2:


I'm from London, if you feel like educate a newbie and :drink: welcome. 
What's the adapter? Link, please.:nerd:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> tract homes ????whats that???? a home that can be towed buy a tract(or)............a trailer home


Tract homes are usually smaller homes that are often 1200 - 1800 sqft heated in a subdivision with half a dozen to a dozen different style cookie cutter houses. 

Here is a *link* with a more detailed description.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> thunderbay,cool,guessing you got more snow than us right now I hate snow:furious:
> they (the builders) don't like the adapters here in London,if they do get into doing the archways with bull,they want the mitres done by hand $$$$$$$ which is cool buy me.only adapter your allowed to use is the 3 way universal (where 3 beads meet),they do that 22 degree thing for the base board.....don't make me explain that


We have a lot less snow than most of the country for some strange reason. But still damn cold !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

sos drywall said:


> I'm from London, if you feel like educate a newbie and :drink: welcome.
> What's the adapter? Link, please.:nerd:


 You can find adapters and other stuff here. hxxp://trim-tex.com/products/34bullnose.php


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sos drywall said:


> I'm from London, if you feel like educate a newbie and :drink: welcome.
> What's the adapter? Link, please.:nerd:


what type of lessons you looking for ?


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

some people like it.... allways remember if ceiling is textured and you are doing a arch like project where the ceiling is attached to a wall you gotta use round on the sides and have a square bead on the top otherwise how do you cut the texture off in the middle of a round bead to seperate texture and smooth... some people mask off in the middle of the round bead and only spray half of the bead... this looks totally gay and shows how much experience you have in the trade....


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

You cut the texture off where it starts to turn round , not in the middle of it. Oh 90 % of the homes I do are round, I miter by hand. I also way prefer round, not only do I make more money, but with the material they pass of to framers, and what passes for boarders, and the stupid price of the homes , it just makes sense. Even the tract homes are getting fancy to help justify the outragouse prices of them.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

here in Indiana it all depends on the house. As stated above most of your low dollar starter homes go with square, nicer homes go with bullnose I have been pushing the nicer bullnose on any home I can (step bull) looks a little fancier than regular bull. Most commercial jobs use the 350 bull a tighter radius. As far as adaptors I used them for about six months and realized it looks much nicer just to miter by hand no transitions to try and mud. although sometimes adaptors have to be used (3 way adaptors) for base I always run bull clean to floor and give them base plugs to install after baseboard is installed. Looks so much cleaner and planned.


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

hey cd where do you get the base plugs????,havent seen em,trim tex?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

http://flannerytrim.com/product/d-base-plugs

I do not know where you can purchase in your area but Flannery produces them.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> http://flannerytrim.com/product/d-base-plugs
> 
> I do not know where you can purchase in your area but Flannery produces them.


Thanks for the link. Something to look into ! How much do you pay/plug ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's how the trimmers do the base board around here,so theres no need for a base or a pedestal at the bottom,pic does not show trim together though,it's a how to product http://www.tool-rank.com/tool-blog/news/bench-dog-bullnose-trim-gauge-20100108592/


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

In Calf. about 90% of new construction is bull nose. Usually apartments are square.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

taper71 said:


> you cut the texture off where it starts to turn round , not in the middle of it. Oh 90 % of the homes i do are round, i miter by hand. I also way prefer round, not only do i make more money, but with the material they pass of to framers, and what passes for boarders, and the stupid price of the homes , it just makes sense. Even the tract homes are getting fancy to help justify the outragouse prices of them.


this ones for you taper71, this is the true way to look like a pro ending a round bead in this situation it took me some time to get this picture but i hope it helps tapers out there look smarter at what you do... This picture is complements of my father who is a drywall genious... Cheers drywall king


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> this ones for you taper71, this is the true way to look like a pro ending a round bead in this situation it took me some time to get this picture but i hope it helps tapers out there look smarter at what you do... This picture is complements of my father who is a drywall genious... Cheers drywall king


then were all geniuses IN london ,Ontario,thats how we do it too.
forgot to say ,good pic though,to show guys another way:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

we put square bead on all soffits where texture changes happen. Also gives the painter a line to split the paint between the ceiling and wall colors. Also any bathrooms get square for the tile.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

muddermankc said:


> Hey whats up everyone,just wondering if everyone was still doing bullnose around the nation. Still going strong here in Kansas City


It is about all I do, only one square job all winter long. The 350 bullnose by Trim Tex is getting real popular now also.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

chamfer and 3/4 bullnose are popular here . most homeowners don't even know about defferent style corner trims. helps draw their intrest in.


----------



## ProbeGT (Mar 23, 2011)

I only used those once, around a fireplace. In ten years, I've never used those. I must say i liked the look of it once done.


----------



## 1drywaller (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd say Windsor/Kingsville/Chatham area 75% bullnose.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

raven said:


> chamfer and 3/4 bullnose are popular here . most homeowners don't even know about defferent style corner trims. helps draw their intrest in.


I like the chamfer bead. the bull nose has gotten boring IMO, sets a room off nice 
http://trim-tex.com/products/chamferbead.php


----------

